# 33 weeks pregnant and so exhausted im worried



## Ellie130891

Im 33 weeks pregnant now and im sooo tired. I feel like my legs are going to cave under me. Feel faint very often too. Been eating little and often for heartburn I eat lots of fruit and veg and only drink water.
I had my iron levels tested and they came back normal. 
I just feel so tired like all day I could sleep even though im not working (studying from home) and I get around 6 hours of sleep a night but feel like less because I need to pee about 5 times a night!!!!

Please tell me this is normal
my whole body aches im really worried
:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## BethK

Crikey, I'm shattered by 7pm and get much more than 6 hours sleep a night


----------



## Ellie130891

its crap isnt it!!!! i just feel so tired and its come on suddenly the last few weeks
congrats on your pregnancy hun after your angel babies honey :)


----------



## Sazzoire

I feel constantly exhausted... I asked my MW to test my Ferritin levels at my 28 week appt and it has come back really low (I have a previous history of this). I now have to see either a Haematologist or an Obstetrician, just waiting for appointment. My iron levels are ok though....

Maybe you should request this test.... and get more sleep!!

xx


----------



## Ellie130891

ooo thanks for the advice think il do just that. i find it so hard to nap in the day might have to now though


----------



## SKATERBUN

Ya I cant even do simple tasks now like cleaning the bath! I cant wait till im on maternity leave, got another 5 weeks left then I hope my energy levels will be restored so I can get the house spick and span for LO.

its all normal indeed, the constant peeing and the heartburn are two things I defo wont miss about being pregnant! :)


----------



## natasja32

Hey hunny...Its completely normal to feel soooo tired. Im feeling the same and im struggling to stay awake in the day. My body aches too,and when i go to bed at night it dont sleep well either. I have really bad spd and sciatica. Hope you feel better soon.:hugs:


----------



## Ellie130891

thanks honey i think i just gotta accept that its pregnancy it just came on suddenly this last couple of weeks but im quite big. il put a pic up if i work out how and im only 5 foot so feel all tummy atm! xx


----------



## Ellie130891

managed to change the pic :) feeling HUGE too!!


----------



## BethK

Ellie130891 said:


> its crap isnt it!!!! i just feel so tired and its come on suddenly the last few weeks
> congrats on your pregnancy hun after your angel babies honey :)

Aww thanks Hun :hugs:

Maybe our energy will come back when the nesting kicks in! Hope it's soon :)


----------



## Ellie130891

oh ive done half the nesting lol did a big clean up of rooms a couple of weeks ago but still need to sort out the babies room got most bits but need storage for clothes and a few more clothes and then im more or less done i think! oh i need to pack my hospital bag too!


----------



## Kacie

Hi, i have just turned 33 weeks and last few days I have been sooo tired and drained. I had constant dizzy spells for one day and then felt ok the next... and today I have just felt so tired all day. This is the first week that I have felt soo drained since the first 16 weeks. I have just assumed that it's normal for it all the come back in the third trimester and I'm so glad that I'm already on mat leave.

Hoping to get some energy back as there is still lots to do.

Take it easy and listen to your body, I guess it's telling you to get a lot of rest as i think this is the time that baby grows the fastest and that will take a lot out of you


xx


----------



## Ellie130891

i get very dizzy too i was sure i was anemic but the tests came back normal!!!!
i guess us ladies just gotta accept pregnancy for what it is and sit down more!!

altho i do worry...if its this tiring now how bad is labor going to be!!!!!!!!


----------

